# Finding photos that are not in an album?



## jemostrom

I’ve been trying to find a way to find photos that are not in an album but I must be missing something. How can I do this?


----------



## Jim Wilde

In the Search bar, start typing "not in any album:" (without quotes). As soon as you've completed the first word, you should see a list of entities shown below the search bar, near the top will be "Not in any album". Click on that and the grid will populate with all the photos that aren't in any album.


----------



## jemostrom

THANKS !!!


----------



## PhilBurton

Jim Wilde said:


> In the Search bar, start typing "not in any album:" (without quotes). As soon as you've completed the first word, you should see a list of entities shown below the search bar, near the top will be "Not in any album". Click on that and the grid will populate with all the photos that aren't in any album.


Search bar?  How do I bring up this up?

Phil


----------



## Jim Wilde

PhilBurton said:


> Search bar?  How do I bring up this up?
> 
> Phil


First of all, you need to be using the "cloudy" version of Lightroom.....then you can't miss it, it's top dead centre of the window.


----------



## PhilBurton

Jim Wilde said:


> First of all, you need to be using the "cloudy" version of Lightroom.....then you can't miss it, it's top dead centre of the window.


Oh.  I am using the "earthbound" version of LR, or should I say the "groundy" version.

Phil


----------



## Johan Elzenga

PhilBurton said:


> Oh.  I am using the "earthbound" version of LR, or should I say the "groundy" version.
> 
> Phil


Talking about confusion. The ‘cloudy’ version Jim is talking about is what used to be called Lightroom CC. This version has a search option at the top middle. Lightroom Classic has a search filter at the top of the grid, but as it has no albums, all its images are not in any album.


----------



## chrishowe

Jim Wilde said:


> In the Search bar, start typing "not in any album:" (without quotes). As soon as you've completed the first word, you should see a list of entities shown below the search bar, near the top will be "Not in any album". Click on that and the grid will populate with all the photos that aren't in any album.


Thanks - that is useful to know as I had been wondering about that but had not got to it yet


----------



## JonathanS

I have updated both desktop  and ios app to the latest and can't get it to find 'Not in any album' ( without quotes) to work in the search bar of desktop. 
Any ideas?
Thanks 
Ipados14  LR v6.0.1 and Mac os with LR 4.0


----------



## jemostrom

JonathanS said:


> I have updated both desktop  and ios app to the latest and can't get it to find 'Not in any album' ( without quotes) to work in the search bar of desktop.
> Any ideas?
> Thanks
> Ipados14  LR v6.0.1 and Mac os with LR 4.0


Seem to work for me (tested on macOS, LR 4), as far as I know it can't be done on iOS


----------



## Jim Wilde

JonathanS said:


> I have updated both desktop  and ios app to the latest and can't get it to find 'Not in any album' ( without quotes) to work in the search bar of desktop.
> Any ideas?
> Thanks
> Ipados14  LR v6.0.1 and Mac os with LR 4.0


How are you trying? You should be able to click in the Search Bar, that displays all the searchable facets, including Album. Click on Album and scroll to the bottom of the resulting list where you should find "Not in Any Album".


----------



## JonathanS

when I put in the word album in the search bar it comes up but no resulting list....


----------



## Jim Wilde

I don't understand why you are "putting the word album" into the search bar. Just clicking in the empty search bar should produce this display:


Then click on the word Album to get the list of albums with "Not in any Album" at the  bottom.
If you really want to type the word, type "Album:" - note the colon after the word.


----------



## RobOK

This is a great tip, did not know about "Not in any album"!


----------

